# Grade the NFL rookie quarterbacks!!



## makaha99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Andrew Luck-- has been amazing at times, but had too many interceptions during the regular season-- B

RG3--when he has been healthy (i.e. before the Ravens game) he was incredible, but we'll see if the injuries were just a fluke-- A-

Russell Wilson--came out of nowhere to be very efficient and a winner-- A-

What do you guys think??


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 7, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> Andrew Luck-- has been amazing at times, but had too many interceptions during the regular season-- B
> 
> RG3--when he has been healthy (i.e. before the Ravens game) he was incredible, but we'll see if the injuries were just a fluke-- A-
> 
> ...


I'm wondering why Wilson only gets an A-. He was the clear winner down the stretch. The most efficient QB in the entire league for the last half the season. He was the only rookie to get a playoff win. He tied mannings rookie td record with far less interceptions.the fact that he DIDN'T get hurt like rg3 and played the same style of game. All of these things make Wilson the best QB of the rookies this year. Shall I go on?


----------



## fb360 (Jan 7, 2013)

Luck: B+, took a team that was horrid bad the year before and brought them to the playoffs.
RG3: A, he individually makes the Redskins a huge threat. The man is a talent that is unmatched in the NFL, he just needs to wise up about the contact he will be receiving, as well as protecting a lengthy career.
Wilson: A/A+, even though he doesn't have the same stigma attached to him as Luck or RG3, the man can play football. He has been an efficient QB and possesses a tremendous knowledge of the game, especially that he needs to keep himself healthy, which RG3 lacks severely.

IMO, all 3 rookie QBs are fully capable and talented NFL starting QBs, and I wouldn't mind having any one of them for my team (Cardinals)


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wilson should be Roy ...if I could pick one to be bears franchise qb it is him.

Wilson a
rg3 a
luck a minus.
tannehill b minus


----------



## jjfw (Jan 7, 2013)

Russell Wilson a rookie? What a future if he stay's healthy. I'm impressed. Look out Atlanta.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

Well 2 now, love the way R. Wilson handles himself, no rookie now. Luck has a bright future, if they maintain a good offensive line. RG, well ,never will be the same, when he comes back, that's when, he will be marked man, no question, sad but true. Will be a weak link. In the animal world, the weak link don't last.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 9, 2013)

Go to the NFLs web site and vote for RW as many times as possible!


----------



## uromastyx (Jan 12, 2013)

R. Wilson definitely the best, and couldn't be happier that he's is Seattle


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2013)

Colin Kaepernick!............Go 49ers!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Colin Kaepernick!............Go 49ers!


Keapernick is not a rookie. 49ers fans are so dumb they don't even know he was drafted last year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2013)

CK7 has only started 7 NFL games.......That's rookie enough for me!
How many games did that kid from Seattle start?.........What's his name anyway? I already forgot..............??


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> CK7 has only started 7 NFL games.......That's rookie enough for me!
> How many games did that kid from Seattle start?.........What's his name anyway? I already forgot..............??


Wilson started the whole season as a rookie. CK wasnt even good enough to take the job from Alex Smith lol! At the end of the day Wilson is a rookie and Kaepernick is not a rookie. No matter how many games he started smart guy. Matt Flynn has started two games, does that make him a rookie in your book 

Not saying he's not a great QB to build around. At least in Seattle were not so blind that we can't see another team has a good QB. Go ahead and pretend you don't know who Wilson is, I would want to forget him too, considering how bad he smashed you last time we played.


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 14, 2013)

From my 49'ers perspective 

1. Russel Wilson , fuckin adonis man
2. RG3
3.Andrew Luck
Is Dalton rookie? he by my 4

doublej if you're gonna talk shit you should atleast know CK isn't a rookie, nice job shaming the fan base with your ridiculousness


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2013)

I was worried about have to play the hawks again, I'm glad that's over!.........Seahawks were red hot, Atlanta did us a big favor. 
9ers - hawks, should be epic battles for years to come........Good luck Seahawks, see you next year.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2013)

Kaepernick has less starts than any of the guy's you listed. He's still a rook!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2013)

Orlandocb said:


> From my 49'ers perspective
> 
> 1. Russel Wilson , fuckin adonis man
> 2. RG3
> ...


Dalton was last year too, I was hoping Seattle took him then, but I'm glad we got wilson instead!


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Kaepernick has less starts than any of the guy's you listed. He's still a rook!


No he's not. He's had a whole year longer with harbaugh than the others i call that advantage. even if he was rookie, he would be 4 atleast after Wilson, RG3, Luck,


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Kaepernick has less starts than any of the guy's you listed. He's still a rook!


That is NOT what makes you a rookie. Again, by that standard 4 year vet Matt Flynn would be a rookie with only two starts. CK still had two off seasons and two seasons worth of NFL coaching and practice, so not a rookie.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 14, 2013)

In my opinion Kaepernick is still to prove himself, great game amazing timing, lets see what happens when they spy him. As far as Rookies Go I would say Luck did the most with the Least, next on my list is Wilson(total sleeper), then RGIII (durability issues). I would deff. choose Luck then Wilson to build a Franchise around, don't forget Wilson had a top 5 defense helping him along not to mention Marshawn Lynch.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 14, 2013)

peyotereligion said:


> wilson started the whole season as a rookie. Ck wasnt even good enough to take the job from alex smith lol! At the end of the day wilson is a rookie and kaepernick is not a rookie. No matter how many games he started smart guy. Matt flynn has started two games, does that make him a rookie in your book
> 
> Not saying he's not a great qb to build around. At least in seattle were not so blind that we can't see another team has a good qb. Go ahead and pretend you don't know who wilson is, i would want to forget him too, considering how bad he smashed you last time we played.




ho ho ho ho ho ho 



*&#8203;homer*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2013)

Alright, I guess he's not officially a rookie. Just young & full of piss & vinegar!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 14, 2013)

andrew luck is the future


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 14, 2013)

tomahawk2406 said:


> andrew luck is the future


I agree a QBs intellect is sometimes overlooked by raw athleticism, not that he is not a great athlete. I feel like this is the best class of mobile QBs that can actually throw the ball with some accuracy, they will be fun to watch for awhile.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 14, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I agree a QBs intellect is sometimes overlooked by raw athleticism, not that he is not a great athlete. I feel like this is the best class of mobile QBs that can actually throw the ball with some accuracy, they will be fun to watch for awhile.


absolutely, they are all great and have talent, but knowledge is power behind that line.


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2013)

Russel Wilson better get Rookie of the year.I wish the Eagles would of grabbed him.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wish the bears had Wilson....best player drafted and he went what? 75th?


----------



## Moldy (Jan 15, 2013)

Wilson = A+
Luck = A
RG3 = A

CK = 2nd year QB A+

As a Wolfpack fan watching CK in the pros has been a treat. Not so much a 49er fan until CK got to play. hehe But Wilson acts like he's been in the league for 5 years. Best rookie QB I've ever seen. I got to watch Wilson and Luck beat my team but the Vikes beat the 9ers before CK started playing.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2013)

Where u rate dolphins rook? Tannehill


Kaepernik is great, I loved the move to bench Smith...


----------



## jjfw (Jan 15, 2013)

Read new age of football, they called it "Playground Football". Locker room talk.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

what you goofy,new age football, man you problem.


----------



## makaha99 (Feb 10, 2013)

fb360 said:


> Luck: B+, took a team that was horrid bad the year before and brought them to the playoffs.
> RG3: A, he individually makes the Redskins a huge threat. The man is a talent that is unmatched in the NFL, he just needs to wise up about the contact he will be receiving, as well as protecting a lengthy career.
> Wilson: A/A+, even though he doesn't have the same stigma attached to him as Luck or RG3, the man can play football. He has been an efficient QB and possesses a tremendous knowledge of the game, especially that he needs to keep himself healthy, which RG3 lacks severely.
> 
> IMO, all 3 rookie QBs are fully capable and talented NFL starting QBs, and I wouldn't mind having any one of them for my team (Cardinals)



They're all really good quarterbacks.
I don't know about the argument that Luck did more with less. Luck happens to play in a absolutely horrible division, and he gets to play those teams twice each season. He did have a couple impressive wins, but in general the teams he played in his division were horrible teams. The Redskins beat the eventual super bowl champs Ravens, and honestly if RG3 didn't hurt his knee in the beginning of the Seatle game (yes, he already hurt his knee before he threw the 2nd touchdown, you could see in the third quarter when he ran he was severely hurt already, he was running at like 30% of his normal speed, Shanahan should have taken him out after he threw his second touchdown), the Redskins would have beat Seatle. The first couple of drives, Seatle could do nothing to stop the redskins offense.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 10, 2013)

a+ for danger-russ!!


----------



## makaha99 (Apr 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I'm wondering why Wilson only gets an A-. He was the clear winner down the stretch. The most efficient QB in the entire league for the last half the season. He was the only rookie to get a playoff win. He tied mannings rookie td record with far less interceptions.the fact that he DIDN'T get hurt like rg3 and played the same style of game. All of these things make Wilson the best QB of the rookies this year. Shall I go on?


I forgot to update this thread about the Rookie of the Year award.
RG3 officially won it!!

BTW, yes, Wilson is the only one of the rookies that got a playoff win, but RG3 was hurt even before he threw that 2nd touchdown--Shanahan should have pulled RG3 before half time--he was hurt already. Had RG3 not been injured, the Redskins would have won that game quite easily, Seatle had no answer to stop the Redskins offense. Once RG3 got hurt however, it was over, because not only could RG3 not run, but he couldn't throw either, because you have to plant your foot of your right leg to throw the ball accurately.

Dare I say it, if RG3 had not gotten hurt in the Seahawks game, not only would they have won that game, but seriously, no team could figure out the Redskins offense. Could anyone have stopped them? The Redskins already beat the eventual champion Ravens earlier in the season. Yes, RG3 had a bad game statistically against Pittsburgh, but the reason is that his receivers dropped 12 freakin' passes in that game, including a drop by TE Fred Davis for a sure touchdown--Davis was running free into the endzone at the goal line, RG3 put the ball right into his hands, and Davis freakin' drops it. That was the worst game I've ever seen regarding receivers dropping the ball, many drops on third down that would have been first downs extending the drives, changing the whole complexion/flow of the game.


----------



## Dougz (Jun 4, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> I forgot to update this thread about the Rookie of the Year award.
> RG3 officially won it!!
> 
> BTW, yes, Wilson is the only one of the rookies that got a playoff win, but RG3 was hurt even before he threw that 2nd touchdown--Shanahan should have pulled RG3 before half time--he was hurt already. Had RG3 not been injured, the Redskins would have won that game quite easily, Seatle had no answer to stop the Redskins offense. Once RG3 got hurt however, it was over, because not only could RG3 not run, but he couldn't throw either, because you have to plant your foot of your right leg to throw the ball accurately.
> ...


Tell that to my Broncos 

Anyway, do you guys think that Geno Smith will beat out Sanchez for the starting gig in NYJ?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2013)

Battle of the bums, both suck. Genome Smith = akili Smith.


----------



## Dougz (Jun 7, 2013)

How do you feel about EJ Manuel?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2013)

Never would have taken him in the first or second round, or any WB from this draft...awful an draft. I think manual is better than geno Smith or the rest of the an drafted.


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 22, 2013)

Dougz said:


> How do you feel about EJ Manuel?


I really hope EJ does well. I think he was taken a little too high in the draft but being a Bills fan we are just really desperate for a quarterback of the future. I am just excited for him and that we finally drafted one instead of trying to turn castoffs into franchise quarterbacks.


----------



## Dougz (Jun 22, 2013)

I just hope someone can challenge the Pats this year for that division


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 23, 2013)

One tight end has had 5-6 surgeries in the last 2 years n the other one Is goin to prison.


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 26, 2013)

Now that the tight ends are in trouble and wes welker is gone maybe the bills can cover the middle of the field now


----------



## makaha99 (Jun 28, 2013)

So far, RG3s recovery looks good. Of course, until he plays in an actual game with everybody running full speed, we won't know for sure if he's really back to the way he was before the knee injury...


----------

